# Delta Jt360 Jointer $202.00



## vegeta88 (Nov 5, 2007)

LOWES IS SELLING THESE OFF LOOKS LIKE THEY ARE NOT GOING TO CARRY 
THEM ANYMORE. 
IT IS NO LONG ON THERE WEB SIGHT I JUST PICKED MINE UP THIS MORING 
$218.00 OUT THE DOOR TAX AND ALL :sold: 
THIS IS LIKE 1/2 PRICE NOT A BAD DEAL


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I just left my local Lowes and they had this Delta JT360 (NIB) on clearance for $92. I also took it out the door.


----------

